# Camping in Cornwall



## Fingers (Aug 6, 2013)

We are thinking of going on a camping trip for a few days at the end of the month (depending on whether the weather is going to be reasonably decent or not so it will be last minute)

Can anyone suggest somewhere to pitch up in a tent near the beach with enough to do locally to keep a five year old amused?

Ta muchly


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 6, 2013)

Polzeath is quite a good spot for family camping. Nice beach, things to do and other kids to play with.

The campsite is right near the beach too: https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=Po...eath,+Cornwall,+United+Kingdom&gl=uk&t=h&z=16


----------



## Fingers (Aug 6, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> Polzeath is quite a good spot for family camping. Nice beach, things to do and other kids to play with.
> 
> The campsite is right near the beach too: https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=Polzeath&ll=50.573235,-4.914944&spn=0.008654,0.01884&hnear=Polzeath, Cornwall, United Kingdom&gl=uk&t=h&z=16


 

Thanks fraction, looks ideas and right near Padstow.  It is easy to get to by public transport? Neither of us drive so we will be training it from that London place.


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 6, 2013)

Fingers said:


> Thanks fraction, looks ideas and right near Padstow. It is easy to get to by public transport? Neither of us drive so we will be training it from that London place.


 

Nearest station would be bodmin. There's a bus from bodmin station to padstow, but then it's the ferry to rock and probably a taxi to polzeath so not ideal. I'd ring up a bodmin taxi co and see how much it is direct from there (it's probably 15 miles though  ).

I've done bodmin station -> constantine/treyarnon bay a fair few times on the bus and it's fine (change at padstow). They're lovely spots, but there's not much there but a campsite and a shop. Harlyn is also near padstow and has a bus stop iirc.  More of a holiday camp feel but a nice beach.


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 6, 2013)

Hayle is also nice and is very near st earth station. There's a few camping options around there with kids stuff. It's also close to st ives for a day out if that's what you fancy (st ives has a great beach too)  I've done all of those on public transport with a kid.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 6, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> Hayle is also nice and is very near st earth station. There's a few camping options around there with kids stuff. It's also close to st ives for a day out if that's what you fancy (st ives has a great beach too) I've done all of those on public transport with a kid.


 

Cool thanks. Been to Harlyn last year for a day and it was OK. Looks like Polzeath could be a good idea.  Are there child friendly pubs nearby?


----------



## Kanda (Aug 6, 2013)

Perranporth is great.


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 6, 2013)

Fingers said:


> Cool thanks. Been to Harlyn last year for a day and it was OK. Looks like Polzeath could be a good idea. Are there child friendly pubs nearby?


 

I've not been there for a good few years but there was at least three pubs in easy walking distance and loads of kids everywhere.  The campsite had a bar and games room.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 6, 2013)

That seems to be all of the ticks ticked. It is down to the weather now! We may just sod the weather regardless.


----------



## ChrisD (Aug 6, 2013)

Bus available to polzeath from exeter -but takes a long time (will check tomorrow if interested). Have been there a lot in last few years. My kids are teenagers so can't remember if child friendly.   Lovely beach which is reason for going.


----------



## toggle (Aug 6, 2013)

Fingers said:


> Cool thanks. Been to Harlyn last year for a day and it was OK. Looks like Polzeath could be a good idea. Are there child friendly pubs nearby?


 
pretty much all pubs that aren't places like the newquay town center pissed up teenager bars are child friendly.


----------



## toggle (Aug 6, 2013)

public transport to most of the nice beachy places is a pain in the bum though. I have been told perranporth is relatively accessible by bus from truro. beach is nice (just stay the hell out of beach 'caves' there or anywhere else in Cornwall), i've been in several of the town pubs with my kids.

if you do end up in that sort of central west area, give us a shout and I can throw out some recommendations for stuff to look at.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 6, 2013)

fM says get the train to Barnstaple and the bus to Wolacombe.  It's Devon though.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 6, 2013)

toggle said:


> public transport to most of the nice beachy places is a pain in the bum though. I have been told perranporth is relatively accessible by bus from truro. beach is nice (just stay the hell out of beach 'caves' there or anywhere else in Cornwall), i've been in several of the town pubs with my kids.
> 
> if you do end up in that sort of central west area, give us a shout and I can throw out some recommendations for stuff to look at.


 


Thanks Toggle, will do.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 6, 2013)

ChrisD said:


> Bus available to polzeath from exeter -but takes a long time (will check tomorrow if interested). Have been there a lot in last few years. My kids are teenagers so can't remember if child friendly. Lovely beach which is reason for going.


 

Cheers Chris, if it is only an hour or so it would be fine but any longer after four hours on the train would not suit the boy.


----------



## toggle (Aug 6, 2013)

Fingers said:


> Cheers Chris, if it is only an hour or so it would be fine but any longer after four hours on the train would not suit the boy.


 
oh yes, all sorts of shit with the trains recently, (which can be said at just about anytime tbh) plan for massive delays on evertything.


----------



## Chemical needs (Aug 7, 2013)

What's wrong with the caves?!?


----------



## SLK (Aug 7, 2013)

You won't get a space (and the regulars are allowed to book in November compared to much later for other bookings) but always look at Henry's on the Lizard if you have kids. We're off there later this week for the third year in a row.

There are a few others up near Gwithian we also like, but Henry's is the favourite - the location, the attitude, the view, the beer and scrumpy (from the shop until 2am), the campfire and entertainment, and the fishing are all awesome.


----------



## Ground Elder (Aug 7, 2013)

All sorts of things live in the caves


----------



## toggle (Aug 7, 2013)

Chemical needs said:


> What's wrong with the caves?!?


 
knockers will get ya.


----------



## toggle (Aug 7, 2013)

but seriously, lot aren't caves, they are part of old mines. and they can be lethal unless you know what you're doing


----------



## ChrisD (Aug 7, 2013)

Fingers said:


> Cheers Chris, if it is only an hour or so it would be fine but any longer after four hours on the train would not suit the boy.


Traveline SW shows it as 3 hrs 7 mins (changing at Wadebridge). Previous years there's been bus changing at Bude.  I see the Camelford to Wadebridge bus 584 goes through Polzeath.
I'd recommend proximity to a larger place (like Bude or Padstow) in case you have several non-beach days unless your 5 y old likes walking.
We've been to Polzeath for the week after August Bank Holiday for several years. Once the posh schools go back (earlier than state schools) the prices of accommodation and the number of fancy range rovers on the beach goes down considerably...


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 7, 2013)

ChrisD said:


> Traveline SW shows it as 3 hrs 7 mins (changing at Wadebridge). Previous years there's been bus changing at Bude. I see the Camelford to Wadebridge bus 584 goes through Polzeath.
> I'd recommend proximity to a larger place (like Bude or Padstow) in case you have several non-beach days unless your 5 y old likes walking.
> We've been to Polzeath for the week after August Bank Holiday for several years. Once the posh schools go back (earlier than state schools) the prices of accommodation and the number of fancy range rovers on the beach goes down considerably...


 

If there's a bus from wadebridge to polzeath then it's much easier for them to go to bodmin parkway on the train.  There's a bus from there to wadebridge.  _Much_ closer


----------



## boss56 (Aug 21, 2013)

Fingers said:


> We are thinking of going on a camping trip for a few days at the end of the month (depending on whether the weather is going to be reasonably decent or not so it will be last minute)
> 
> Can anyone suggest somewhere to pitch up in a tent near the beach with enough to do locally to keep a five year old amused?
> 
> Ta muchly


You get the (555 Padstow bus from Bodmin Parkway) you get off at Wadebridge and get the (584 Wadebridge to Camelford bus) it stops at Polzeath.You cant miss it as the bus goes down a hill and there is Polzeath beach,you can download timetables from Western Greyhound.

The timetable for the 584 reduces at the end of august but you could get a taxi from/to Wadebridge. Oh yeah and the buses are really dinky zero room for luggage.Enjoy!


----------



## ChrisD (Aug 21, 2013)

Warning:   The Camerons are in Polzeath.   Hopefully they'll have buggered off by the time we get there next week.
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...as-family-take-break-in-cornwall-8776498.html


----------



## Voley (Aug 21, 2013)

Chemical needs said:


> What's wrong with the caves?!?


Someone's usually had a shit in them.


----------



## Voley (Aug 21, 2013)

Perranporth is particularly of note for shitty caves for some reason, or it was when I lived there.


----------

